# Abu dhabi schools



## Jameel137

Hi guys,

I'm arriving in Abu Dhabi from the uk in August and would like some guidance on schools. My son will be 4, what is the best British school for my son? I'm looking at the al dar schools as a possibility. I have also been told the Canadian school in khalifa city is supposed to be quite good... All suggestions gratefully received.


----------



## imac

https://www.adec.ac.ae/en/ResearchDevelopment/Pages/SchoolsSatisfactionReports.aspx

you can review the adec reports on schools and the rankings, and filter by curriculum... the more highly ranked schools are a lot more difficult to get into... specially in the lower grades where wait lists can be quite large...

aldar schools give priority to children of aldar employees if that is who you will be working for...

the canadian school in khalifa teaches the alberta program which is markedly different from regular british curriculum, but its an excellent school and kids thrive there...


----------



## rsinner

Jameel137 said:


> what is the best British school for my son?


At 4 years old and starting to apply in April, the best British school at the moment would be the one that accepts your son. School places are somewhat competitive at 4 years old/FS1 or FS2 stage. At the moment it is a bit late to apply for the top schools, but a few schools (good ones) may still have open places. Having a British passport helps in some schools.

Go through the ADEC list posted above, and go to all the school websites one by one and contact them/ apply to them. A number of schools conduct assessments as well, but not sure how it is handled when you apply from outside the country.

All the best!


----------



## yummytwinmummy

You will probably need to apply to all the schools as your son is the age where it is one of the most difficult to get into.


----------



## rednelly84

I can tell you all the Aldar schools are full for FS2 for August/September and are currently over subscribed for this current FS1 year group. 

I would apply to any school to get an assessment/on the waiting list so you have a place somewhere. Not ideal but the reality for a lot of families moving here at this time of year. You may be very fortunate to land a place as families may move over the summer but bear in mind the waiting lists will already be fairly long and as already stated, Aldar have a priority list. Staff kids are second on that list, FYI. If you are an employee of Mubadala for example, you have top priority. 

From August onwards, I would apply to the schools you wish your child to be at and hope places become available for January or April.

Good luck.


----------



## itsmejake

Best British school is Abu Dhabi is British School Al Khubairat. After that you can check out the Al Dar Schools, BISAD, Brighton College, Repton.


----------



## me..me..me

I'm in the same boat. Really struggling to find a place for my two kids yr2 and yr3 starting Jan. Gems Cambridge is full yr2 + 3 but may have space for your 4yr old. Al Kubairat has 7 on the wait list for yr2! all with siblings!! and priority. I've applied to Aldar Al Yas Pearl but is full as well.
What sort of churn is there in peoples experience at the start of Term 2 Jan? I'm awaiting an assessment for Brighton. Looks like its not quite the dream job I thought! I may be here by myself until Sep 16. :-(


----------



## Stevesolar

me..me..me said:


> I'm in the same boat. Really struggling to find a place for my two kids yr2 and yr3 starting Jan. Gems Cambridge is full yr2 + 3 but may have space for your 4yr old. Al Kubairat has 7 on the wait list for yr2! all with siblings!! and priority. I've applied to Aldar Al Yas Pearl but is full as well.
> What sort of churn is there in peoples experience at the start of Term 2 Jan? I'm awaiting an assessment for Brighton. Looks like its not quite the dream job I thought! I may be here by myself until Sep 16. :-(


Hi,
Have you tried Cranleigh or Repton?
Cheers
Steve


----------



## me..me..me

Thanks for the info. I haven't yet as the fees are rather high....... not out of the question but high. Repton's report isn't great - particularly with ICT but when you read into it and between the lines there is a lot of really good points in there. I'm sure its improved as well as it is a newish school establishing itself. I'll speak to them both tomorrow.
I've found speaking to admissions is much better than emailing. You get a much better feel and each call gleens something else useful. 
What is your experience of getting places mid academic year? 
I'm really not sure I want to disturb the kids UK education if a good opportunity isn't forthcoming in Abu Dhabi.
The other thing being its all so last minute with admissions...... by the time they review entry.
The long and short of it is they need more spaces. More schools being built tho


----------



## Stevesolar

me..me..me said:


> Thanks for the info. I haven't yet as the fees are rather high....... not out of the question but high. Repton's report isn't great - particularly with ICT but when you read into it and between the lines there is a lot of really good points in there. I'm sure its improved as well as it is a newish school establishing itself. I'll speak to them both tomorrow.
> I've found speaking to admissions is much better than emailing. You get a much better feel and each call gleens something else useful.
> What is your experience of getting places mid academic year?
> I'm really not sure I want to disturb the kids UK education if a good opportunity isn't forthcoming in Abu Dhabi.
> The other thing being its all so last minute with admissions...... by the time they review entry.
> The long and short of it is they need more spaces. More schools being built tho


Hi,
The Cranleigh campus and facilities are breathtaking - (along with the fees!!).
Cheers
Steve


----------



## me..me..me

Saadiyat is very nice as well. Will try tomorrow and see if they can squeeze them in for January. Then head to ADCB! Then may be try for a remortgage in the UK! :fingerscrossed:
Do you have children there? The report is excellent plus it has a nice mix of nationalities for a first overseas school for my two. 
Maybe push the boat out and see how it goes........ 
Gets everyone here in the meantime and that has to be a bonus worth paying 'Premium Category' fees for! Preparing eyes to water....... grrrrr!
If you anything specific that may help please PM me.
Thanks again.


----------



## Adlia2015

We are in the same boat.
We are moving fr Aussie which gives us more headache due to different school period.

We took a bet by applying the school 5 months ago. Decided to go with IB program (GWA) for the two younger ones.
Still need to find high school as they need my teenager to be in AD to take the test.

Right now still in OZ. Plan to depart end of october.

Cheers


----------



## me..me..me

I don't know if its the same but a lot of the schools I spoke to said they can arrange for the children to sit the assessments at there own schools. Quite often they do better that way (familiar surroundings etc) also as they're not being dragged around schools doing tests whilst on hols with jet lag! 
It requires the school in aussie in your case to agree to it though.
Maybe ask the question and see. Then it can all be done in advance. 
My job happened in three weeks from seeing it advertised to being here hence the difficulties now!
Which primary school did you use?


----------



## rsinner

You are looking at the best schools in AD so obviously getting a seat will be challenging.
I would take the assessment reports with a pinch of salt.

Anyways; 

My son goes to Repton. We are quite happy, though we wish that the campus was much larger than what it is. We like the teaching style (and the "curriculum" they follow) but with a 5 year old there is only so much we expect of the teaching. Good choice of ECAs but they have limited the number of Repton ECAs (which are free) that a child can enroll into.


----------



## Adlia2015

me..me..me said:


> I don't know if its the same but a lot of the schools I spoke to said they can arrange for the children to sit the assessments at there own schools. Quite often they do better that way (familiar surroundings etc) also as they're not being dragged around schools doing tests whilst on hols with jet lag!
> It requires the school in aussie in your case to agree to it though.
> Maybe ask the question and see. Then it can all be done in advance.
> My job happened in three weeks from seeing it advertised to being here hence the difficulties now!
> Which primary school did you use?


We decided to go to Gems World Academy for year 2 and 5...
Not British Curriculum though


----------



## me..me..me

rsinner said:


> You are looking at the best schools in AD so obviously getting a seat will be challenging.
> I would take the assessment reports with a pinch of salt.
> 
> Anyways;
> 
> My son goes to Repton. We are quite happy, though we wish that the campus was much larger than what it is. We like the teaching style (and the "curriculum" they follow) but with a 5 year old there is only so much we expect of the teaching. Good choice of ECAs but they have limited the number of Repton ECAs (which are free) that a child can enroll into.


Thanks for the reply much appreciated. I understand that the best schools will always be tough but looking at a lot of the other schools there is a limited number of British/Aussie/European children in them. Not that this is the be all and end all but equally as a first school away from home I am concerned that we don't make it too much of a change. I think they will find it easier in a school with a good mix but a good percentage of British maybe as well.
Do you know of any schools that are 'easier' to get in with a decent % of expat kids from Brit/European/Aussie backgrounds. 
Thanks for your help everyone. This thread is a good one.


----------



## me..me..me

Adlia2015 said:


> We decided to go to Gems World Academy for year 2 and 5...
> Not British Curriculum though


Thanks for that. Did you get them in for a January 16 start then? I'll give them a look up and a try as well. Good information. Is it International Baccalaureate?


----------



## Adlia2015

me..me..me said:


> Thanks for that. Did you get them in for a January 16 start then? I'll give them a look up and a try as well. Good information. Is it International Baccalaureate?


No we will start in November so they can go the next grade (from 1 to 2). They will not finish school this year in OZ.

Yes it is International Bacceleaurate.


----------



## SuzQ

We moved over last December from OZ. We were lucky and got the kids accepted to start at BISAD in the January term. I actually found though that most of the schools weren't really interested until we'd arrived. 

There IS movement so keep talking to the schools - make sure they know you LOVE their school!

Good luck.
Susie 😃


----------



## Stevesolar

Hi,
We found it difficult when speaking to schools in Abu Dhabi - as we only have 1 child.
My wife's colleagues were looking at the same time as us and had plenty of interest from the schools - difference being they had 3 kids!
Funny that - kerching noise coming from the cash registers!
Cheers
Steve


----------

